# Avahi fails to build on 8.1-RELEASE #0 GENERIC amd64



## CarolynLongfoot (Mar 11, 2011)

Trying to do [cmd=]portmaster -a[/cmd] I get stuck on Avahi-app and the problem seems to be 
	
	



```
/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner: not found
```

However this file exists

```
# ls -l /usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner
-r-xr-xr-x 1 root wheel 1594 Feb 10  14:11 /usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner
```

Hints on how to fix this myself would be welcome, I am usually lost if a port breaks and Google until I find a solution but there seem few universally applicable strategies except to read UPDATING and make deinstall, install.

UPDATING has nothing on avahi and deistalling and installing does not help. Are the permissions wrong for g-ir-scanner? This is all stuff I do not actively use and that got installed by who knows what, with 700+ installed ports I would not even know where to start. The annoyance is that it keeps the global port upgrade from completing.

Any help welcome!

Caro


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2011)

Update your ports tree with 
	
	



```
portsnap fetch update
```
Clean all work folders on ports and useless distfiles with 
	
	



```
portsclean -CDD
```


```
pkgdb -F
```
 Maybe will fix broken dependencies
Run again 
	
	



```
portmaster -a
```
 and after try again to install the port


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 11, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> ```
> pkgdb -F
> ```
> Maybe will fix broken dependencies
> ...



You don't need pkgdb() if you use ports-mgmt/portmaster since  portmaster() doesn't use database. It is a tool used with ports-mgmt/portupgrade.


----------

